# Arygos (Pve) - Allianz - Consilium Sapientis sucht Mitlgieder.



## Amorelian (16. November 2006)

Die Gilde Consilium Sapientis sucht Mitglieder auf dem Server Arygos auf Seiten der Allianz.

Wenn ihr über 22 Jahre alt sein solltet und auf diesem Server eine neue Gildenheimat sucht, dann meldet Euch doch bitte im Spiel bei Amorelian oder Jakotay. Bei uns ist jeder willkommen, der Spaß an einer netten Gemeinschaft hat und schon etwas älter ist, da das Alter unserer Mitglieder derzeit zwischen 25 und 51 Jahren liegt.

Wer mag kann sich natürlich auch bei uns im Forum melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : www.consilium-sapientis.de


----------



## Amorelian (1. Dezember 2006)

Und hoch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir suchen immer noch weitere Mitglieder.


----------



## Amorelian (14. Dezember 2006)

Push it! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (18. Dezember 2006)

Free Bump, go Arygos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

